

Show HN: My first app launched... Got an iPhone? Please give me some feedback - EGreg
http://itunes.apple.com/lv/app/groups/id407855546?mt=8&ls=1#

======
Skywing
Can't you already do this with the built in iOS functionality? On my iPhone 4,
my contacts are in groups already. I did not create the groups manually - I
think iTunes created them when I synced with my computer. I do have several
groups, though.

example screenshot: <http://i.imgur.com/J7ELV.png>

~~~
EGreg
The iPhone does have support for groups but there is no way to manage them on
your phone. It's read-only. You have to do it on your mac.

I like to manage my contacts on my phone. Like when I meet a new person I can
just add them to a group right there, without having to go on my computer just
to do it.

Also this app lets you do other stuff:

* send a mass message to all people in a certain group

* even do relational algebra on the selections, so you can pick Friends who are not in Family, and message only those

* set reminders to follow up with certain people

etc. I just needed an app like this myself, so I tried to make something I
myself would want to use day in / day out.

I think it would help a lot of people -- seriously, why do you need to go to
your COMPUTER to manage your cellphone contacts?

~~~
Skywing
Ah, ok.

------
EGreg
I really tried to make something useful to people on the iPhone, hopefully I
succeeded. But now I'm not sure what to do...

Do any iPhone veterans here have some good advice for how to promote it?

~~~
sosuke
I'm hardly a veteran but you get 50 promo codes for every version that hits
the store. These promo codes now work overseas so start hitting the streets
and handing out codes to App review sites and see if you can get a few write
ups. Do it every time you send out a new version, the smaller the site the
more likely you'll get a review. The bigger ones won't give you the time of
day so don't waste your codes on sites that you think are the big fish.

~~~
EGreg
Thanks. I'll start with the smaller sites and build it up then :)

Question: do you get 50 more promo codes every time you update?

~~~
sosuke
Yes, you request the codes each time the app is updated in the store somewhere
on itunesconnect.apple.com

------
phlux
I can already tell without buying it that this is awesome.

